# Okay Ladies need some advice......



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

My husband is coming home tonight after being gone for four days. We are having serious marriage issues and before he left I told him I think we should file divorce papers when he gets back, but after saying that he was nice an sweet. We haven't had sex in 4 months no affection at all an then the night before he leaves he is all cuddly with me. I don't get that. So my question to you is should I be all dolled up waiting for him tonight or should I act like I didn't even miss him? I love him and have been married to him almost 9 year but things haven't been going so good. Any advice would do. 

thanks


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Would the two of you be willing to try marriage counseling? If you are at the point where you are talking divorce papers, and not sure how to act when he returns, you have some serious issues you need to openly discuss with one another. I think you're past the point of trying to guess what he's thinking or feeling. You need to know where you stand and whether you are both willing to open up and put the work into getting your marriage back on track.


----------

